# HELP!!! CPU Temperature 90 degrees Celcius



## Monster_AMD (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have a Sony Vaio PCG FRV 27. P4 2.66 with 512 MB DDR and 80 GB HDD. I have been using it for last 2.5 yrs. For last six months it used to get hot n hot n hot. Then it burned the hdd. I bought a samsung 80 GB hdd from US. And also bought a Targus laptop cooler. Last night I installed everything (XP n drivers). The cooler sits underneath the laptop and is supposed to keep it kool.I use 'speedfan' and 'hardware monitor' to check the temps. 
Here is the table of temperatures in degrees celcius against time. These values are recorded when room temp was around 25 degrees C.

6.30 am           CPU  55    HDD  38
6.35 am           CPU  65    HDD  39
6.45 am           CPU  69    HDD  40
6.50 am           CPU  75    HDD  40
after an hour...
7.50 am           CPU  80    HDD  46
7.53 am           CPU  82    HDD  46
7.54 am           CPU  84    HDD  46           
7.55 am           CPU  85    HDD  46
7.56 am           CPU  86    HDD  46
7.57 am           CPU  87    HDD  46
8.00 am           CPU  90    HDD  46

What should I do?    I love that lappy. I also have got an Apple iBook which hardly gets heated. I can actually use it keeping it on my lap.
And I got an Apple iPOD 60 GB too. 
Please please suggest me some solution...
ohh and the fans? speedfan displays: FAN1: 0 rpm and FAN2: 0 rpm. 
There is noise at the back of the laptop which sounds like fan is spinning. and small amount of hot air comes out. Even when I attached my pen drive to one of the USB ports, it also got hotter. I do not play games etc. Just brousing and listening songs etc. [/b] keyboard, speakers ... hot too...


----------



## mohit (Jul 28, 2005)

dude take it as soon as possible to an authorised service centre unless u want it fried. let those people open it and check whats wrong. do this as soon as u see this reply ... better late than never !!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 28, 2005)

Ouch .. thats hot ... And how did your processor manage to tolerate that temp ??? I think its time u rush to the closest authorised service center ....


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 28, 2005)

You are running the computer for more than 1 hour which is not good.Give it a break .Never use the computer for more than 1 hour.This will improve the computer performance and your overheating problem will also be solved.


----------



## anuraag_01 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:

"You are running the computer for more than 1 hour which is not good.Give it a break .Never use the computer for more than 1 hour.This will improve the computer performance and your overheating problem will also be solved."

comeon man...u really think we should not run a pc for more than an hour? that's really strange......


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 28, 2005)

hmm another of Mahesh Babu's wierd ideas  
getting back to topic...the best thing u can do is go to the nearest service center as suggested....!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2005)

It is probably a fan related problem. It is not cooling your laptop. Just to reiterate what everyone said, take it to a service center ASAP!!

@Mahesh Babu: What logic did you use to conclude that one should use a computer for more than 1 hour? How do you think servers work? Ad even laptops can be used for hours together as long as there is good airflow.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 28, 2005)

Since the computer is 3 years old, it should not run for too much time or u may encounter such overheating problems.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 28, 2005)

I had downloaded an app for Dell Latitude to manually switch on/off fans and increase their speeds. Dunno what it was called. Try googling for similar apps. BTW, you shouldn't be using the notebook if it's running hot. Especially, never on you're lap. You may burn your proverbials off.  

Keith


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 28, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Since the computer is 3 years old, it should not run for too much time or u may encounter such overclocking problems.



what the ??? Dude if you dont knw what ur talkin about then please refrain from posting ... ur just gonna confuse the hell outta the user. He's gotten the cooling solution to keep it cool not for OCing purposes...please read what he says...sheesh...first the 1 hr computer and now this....sheesh :roll:


----------



## mohit (Jul 28, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Since the computer is 3 years old, it should not run for too much time or u may encounter such overclocking problems.



what d hell do u mean ????????? stop posting meaningless crap dude. and if u dont u will get a warning from the mods. tc.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 28, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Mahesh Babu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry it was not overclocking i just now edited it.


----------



## mohit (Jul 28, 2005)

@Mahesh Babu
whatever u have edited also does not make sense ... i have seen pc's/laptops older than 3-5 years which run perfectly well even for long long times and they are kept in very very poor conditions. i have subjected my p-3 to excess of heat and strain and continuos work but it doesnt complain a bit.. its around 5 years old now.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 28, 2005)

Im not saying that every old PC will get such temperatures but may happen with some old PCs which were used extensively and these temperatures are very abnormal.If he continues to use it more than 1 hour or so then the PC will die soon.So i suggested him to reduce the usage of computer.This might help sometimes to bring back the computer to previous state.


----------



## Monster_AMD (Jul 28, 2005)

*thanx friends*

Thanx frends
Changing the fans...!
Well when I called Sony India, they told me that they do not sell that model and they gave me an e mail id of their US counterpart!!!

I am changing the fans with the help of a local hardware guy...

Also buying a tabletop AMD 64 3000 Venice + Asus A8n E + Leadtek 6600(Non GT) + Antec Lanboy + 512 MB Transcend+ Powersafe 400W


----------



## mohit (Jul 28, 2005)

that is exactly what the problem is when u get stuff from abroad ... their indian counterparts refuse the service... a frnd of mine was planning to buy a lappy (DELL) from u.s but good for him that he confirmed with the indian chaps before hand if they would give him the service incase of any trouble , they refused and so he dint buy it. Also Dell doesnt have the u.s models available in india and thats another problem with them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2005)

check this page for some really good laptop utilities (i think they mite even work wid desktops and help keep kool).

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25701

also i think wot mahesh babu was tryin to say was about the current leakage problems which the old chips are like to face. but man...3 years aint old enough! i've seen 5 year old PCs n laptops run all day! and no hitches! well just a case of "li'l knowledge can be dangerous!" plz be careful about postin! we are not criticising you mahesh babu, but just highlighting a point thats it. no offense inteneded!

btw i run my laptop contineously for more than 8 hours! the cpu temp never goes beyond 60 deg C.  i think this is pretty good temps as the ambient temp is about 40deg C here (i am in chandigarh for my holidays now)


----------

